# E38 and Argos from connects2usa.com (bluetooth)



## sublimaze1 (Mar 4, 2005)

I have been milling around the boards and the net to decide actually HOW I am going to upgrade my 2001 E38 to bluetooth. 

Connects2usa.com has a unit, called argos, using a different chipset than the advanced autovations one, and I believe it has its own ULF alternative module. Cost is about $225 less than advanced autovations, and installation seems to be terribly simple.

Talked to michelle at the company who says these are not ready to ship until mid April. 

Anybody have any information? Seems it is plug and play with the 26 pin connector, no pairing button up front (pairing is done at the unit). Built in bluetooth antenna - not separate for pillar mounting.

I know a great deal of people have installed the adv. aut. kits with success. Just wanting to know what the buzz is.

Thanks

W Jones


----------



## ambishop (Oct 5, 2003)

check out http://www.bimmernav.com/e38.html

they have kits made with ALL BMW oem parts, plus use the latest parts available.

Be careful with the Argo product, it is non-BMW and would operate on the I-bus of your car. If they do something incorrect, it could mess up other components of your car. The Ibus goes to the instrument cluster, and all of the other entertainment parts of your car. Plus it drives the k-bus which controls AC/locks ect.

Be careful using non-BMW parts on the ibus


----------



## ambishop (Oct 5, 2003)

Hopefully this is helpful as well

http://www.bimmernav.com/others.html


----------

